# Site Look - Color Thoughts



## David Bott

So, now that the site has been running for some time and things are settled in, version 4 of the software will be out at some point. As such, we more than likely will need to play with the look and theme of the site again when that happens.

So in thinking about that, and knowing you can not please everyone, we wanted to quickly get a gauge on where we stand at this point in time on the site look. (Color wise.) Have heard everything from it's dull to I really like it. From change it all to this is easy on the eyes. So more or less, like I said, can't please everyone. 

So this is just a simple poll on the general site color look. We know some people like a dark look, and others prefer a white look, while still others want it full of every color in the rainbow. So, like I said, can not please everyone and needing to maintain multi themes is not something we will be looking to do. (It takes a great deal of time with any updates.) Even this theme we had to modify to make work with some of the suggestions as to know. So, well, we will need to go though it all again at some point as it is our guess is that ver 3.4.X themes will not work with ver 4 of the software.

So, in thinking of the future, just wanted to see how we are at this time with a simple poll and what we might want to look at in the future. (Note, no idea when ver 4 will be out. So we are just thinking about this in case needed.) Heck, we might get luckily and ver 4 will have a way for people to set there own look as they like it in their preferences if they are a member. Their are some themes not that can do this, but for only some area sections of the site. 

In any case, thanks. 

(This is not to be used to ask for changes in the current theme. Knowing that ver 4 will be out at some point, we will be holding off with any changed until then.)


----------



## Steve615

The colors work fine for me. But, changing the color scheme occasionally wouldn't be too bad either.


----------



## SayWhat?

It's a discussion board, not a box of crayons or a Picaso.


----------



## Xsabresx

I actually dont like the new layout at all. It certainly doesnt stop me from visiting but since opinions were solicited


----------



## utbronco

I think the site looks great!! This was a lot of work and congratulations to all that worked on it!!


----------



## klang

My eyes would enjoy some color. A little bland now.


----------



## Drucifer

It's too much gray for my taste. The gray reminds of either a prison or a naval ship.

Now, I'm alright with gray as the main color, as that seems to the fad color replacing black, but I would like more blue and reds highlights instead of gray on gray on gray.


----------



## Sixto

White background, with more colors would be awesome.

It's just kinda gray and dreary now.

And a nice sharp looking cool logo would be nice, for our great home here!


----------



## Steve

I haven't voted because I don't see an option for increased legibility. I'm indifferent to the surrounding color scheme, but for ease of reading posts, I'd vote for black type against a white background, especially for the mobile skin.


----------



## carl6

I see close to half of the early voters are okay with where we are at, and that includes me. Too much color is distracting, so if any is added, do so conservatively.


----------



## harsh

The color scheme is fine, but the logo and site name do NOT "pop".


----------



## SayWhat?

If I want 'pop', I'll go get a 7-Up.


----------



## Stewart Vernon

I quite like this look. I've been to sites with too much color, and they are distracting from the discussion. Remember when there was a trend for new sites to play music or have blinking text? Thankfully that trend didn't last long. I think content wins the day at a discussion site like this... but I also happen to like this look too.


----------



## gov

Cronenberg's masterpiece "Crash" has a color pallet of cool blues, grays, and black. This site, while generally brighter, reminds me favorably of one of my most favorite films.




Note:

I learned the hard way that "Crash" is not most folks cup of tea, so to speak. So be advised, if you bother to watch it, you are most likely not going to like it. If you did like "Blue Velvet", you might like "Crash". But I am not recommending that film either.


----------



## armophob

I still get eye adjust thing when flipping from the monitor to tv. I would sure like the ability to take it down a notch or two brightness wise.


----------



## dennisj00

I do find it harder to read. Don't know if it's the font or size or grey background.


----------



## Dude111

Its fine to ME David..... Its nice and fast,etc....


----------



## Drucifer

I googled 'gray house color scheme' and found these schemes . . .


----------



## Stewart Vernon

I hate to point this out... but this poll as constructed has a flaw... It has allowed multiple selections, which is skewing the percentages.

IF you look at the poll, it looks like 49% of the voters said "it's fine" vs 51% wanting some change, although those 51% don't agree on what the change should be.

BUT

if you look a little closer... you will see that 43 people have voted... and 27 of those voted for "it is fine"... which really means nearly 63% voted "it's fine" vs 37% voting for change.

This tells me that the people voting for change must have made multiple selections for their change options... which is giving the result of appearing like more people want change than don't.


----------



## Dude111

Hmmm i dunno how many ppl would select more than 1 option though... (I only selected one (Dont wanna confuse Dave after all))


----------



## Stewart Vernon

Hard to say... 43 members have voted 55 times... so several people have selected multiple options... but I can't see any farther than that into how each person voted.


----------



## scoop8

Voted "working for me, etc"

I use the "white background" theme. It's easier for me to read the font that way.


----------



## Sixto

scoop8 said:


> Voted "working for me, etc"
> 
> I use the "white background" theme. It's easier for me to read the font that way.


Yep, the format of the current default "executive" skin, with the colors/background of that IPB "standard" skin would be fine with me.

I was using that IPB standard skin until it was mentioned that it's not really supported or enhanced so I switched, and figured I'd live with the greyish theme, though I'd love black text on a white background, exactly like that IPB standard skin.


----------



## Steve

Sixto said:


> Yep, the format of the current default "executive" skin, with the colors/background of that IPB "standard" skin would be fine with me.
> 
> I was using that IPB standard skin until it was mentioned that it's not really supported or enhanced so I switched, and figured I'd live with the greyish theme, though* I'd love black text on a white background*, exactly like that IPB standard skin.


I may be missing something, but it looks like the IPB standard skin seems to support all the new plug-ins that were added to the executive skin. You just have to get used to different locations for the Forums widget, Messenger, Notifications, etc.

The logo needs either a paneled background or outlined type when set against this skin, however.

Unfortunately, due to the smaller screen, it's the smartphone client that really needs black text against a white background, IMHO. Based on David's research, however, it looks like IP Board doesn't allow the user a choice of mobile skins, only the full skins.


----------



## Sixto

Steve said:


> I may be missing something, but it looks like the IPB standard skin seems to support all the new plug-ins that were added to the executive skin. You just have to get used to different locations for the Forums widget, Messenger, Notifications, etc.
> 
> The logo needs either a paneled background or outlined type when set against this skin, however.
> 
> Unfortunately, due to the smaller screen, it's the smartphone client that really needs black text against a white background, IMHO. Based on David's research, however, it looks like IP Board doesn't allow the user a choice of mobile skins, only the full skins.


Yep Steve, the formatting at the top and the logo are different. Shame that we couldn't just have the IPB standard skin and this skin, and maybe that would be enough to satisfy most people. It's always hard, as we've learned with satellite opinions, there's many perspectives. For me personally, the IPB standard skin has just enough color, and I like the white on black, certainly easy to read.


----------



## David MacLeod

3 or 4 good skins would be nice w/o a lot of time needed to keep up to date.
there are a few (Tom Christiansen and Ajouz have good ones in market) that allow users to to (using cookies) use a color pallette to tune to how they like it.
its nice to allow a choice but cannot please everyone. and its easy to get caught up trying to please everyone and wasting tons of time making nobody happy.


----------



## David Bott

For those reading this thread who would like a lighter post background, try the Exectutive2_Testing theme. Just a few small changes to the background behind the text to make it brighter. (At least I think you should have access to it.) Just wondering if that helps. Also, a logo change you can see.

However, it is interesting to see by the poll that most actually are fine with it but would actually like it darker. So are we really in the sweet spot after all? Weird.


----------



## David Ortiz

> For those reading this thread who would like a lighter post background, try the Exectutive2_Testing theme. Just a few small changes to the background behind the text to make it brighter. (At least I think you should have access to it.) Just wondering if that helps. Also, a logo change you can see.
> 
> However, it is interesting to see by the poll that most actually are fine with it but would actually like it darker. So are we really in the sweet spot after all? Weird.


I don't see the Executive2_Testing theme.


----------



## longrider

David, I do not have access to it. My choices are Executive 2 DBSTalk Default, IPBoard standard and Executive 2 Mobile. That said I am OK with this skin, it was just curiosity


----------



## Steve

David Bott said:


> However, it is interesting to see by the poll that most actually are fine with it but would actually like it darker. So are we really in the sweet spot after all? Weird.


I think you're seeing mixed results because some voters think the "lighter" or "darker" questions refer to the overall look of the page. It's "curb appeal", so to speak, and others think "lighter" or "darker" refers to the text background when reading posts. Just my .02.

I still haven't voted because my choices would be different, depending on what you had in mind when you composed the poll choices.


----------



## David Bott

Sorry guys...It should show up now. I missed a setting.


----------



## Steve

David Bott said:


> Sorry guys...It should show up now. I missed a setting.


It's working now.

Personally, I like the white (vs. grey) post background a lot better. Hopefully the quoted post backgrounds can be made white as well, to improve legibility across the board. Ditto for the post backgrounds on the mobile skin.

The new logo's OK, but I like the old one better. Once it got "smaller", I had no problem with it.


----------



## longrider

I would be happy either way but i prefer the current default. The white is almost too bright and I have no issues with legibility here. This is a classic example of you will never please everyone...


----------



## Sixto

Perfect. Thanks. Love it.


----------



## Stewart Vernon

There is still something funny going on with this poll.

2 more members have voted... but the "current one is ok" count went up by 4 votes.

That doesn't seem possible.


----------



## longrider

Stewart Vernon said:


> There is still something funny going on with this poll.
> 
> 2 more members have voted... but the "current one is ok" count went up by 4 votes.
> 
> That doesn't seem possible.


I just tried something, I deleted my vote and it then let me revote. I guess you can change your vote and as it is multiple choice I revoted my original choice and added a vote for "this is more difficult than it looks" so now that category gained a vote with no more users voting


----------



## Dude111

Stewart Vernon said:


> There is still something funny going on with this poll.


Ya Stew maybe Dave accidently selected MULTIPLE POLL when he created it.. (I have done that before (uugghh))


----------



## Laxguy

Seems fine to me.


----------



## David Bott

Dude111 said:


> There is still something funny going on with this poll.


Ya Stew maybe Dave accidently selected MULTIPLE POLL when he created it.. (I have done that before (uugghh))[/quote]

Nope, it was done on purpose.


----------



## Sixto

Very nice that one little change has improved the experience. Loving the black text on white background.


----------



## David Bott

Sixto said:


> Very nice that one little change has improved the experience. Loving the white on black.


Black?

Oh, you mean black text on white. Got ya. Sorry, need more coffee.


----------



## Sixto

Sixto said:


> Very nice that one little change has improved the experience. Loving the black text on white background.


Yep, all fixed!


----------



## Nick

i voted 'It's fine', but that's not to say I'm opposed to change.
Best choice, IMO, is to give users a choice of several color
schemes. Also, less gray text, hard to read for some.


----------



## Carolina

Gee I haven't been here in a while and now the whole place has changed! It seems a lot has been added, but I just don't like the look of the Forum now. Oh well I'm rarely here anyway so I hope others like it!


----------

